# On my way to being my BEST ME!



## The.Mrs (Aug 24, 2017)

Hiya, I have never made an online journal before, let alone one to track my personal progress regarding my personal body shape, size and strength!  So go easy on me guys and gals!  This sort of thing takes courage, if you ask me....
	Here's my story, I've had four children; they are now aged 19yrs, 13yrs, 12yrs and 3months.  Yes, I have just had a very unexpected life change and at my age (which I shall not disclose) I have had a baby!!  Crazy because my husband and I were done with sleepless nights and nappy changes; but like life's many other challenges we find ourselves rolling with the punches and coming out on top!!
	At my heaviest during my pregnancy (so May 2017) I weighed in at 165lbs and I am 5'2".  Once babe was born I dropped an immediate 12lbs.  He was born via c-section so working out was definitely not an option for quite some time after he was born, but a much much cleaner diet started right away.  
	Approx. 3wks postpartum I started my very fist cycle of var, which I ran for 10wks at 10mg/daily.  At about 5wks postpartum I began taking hgh.  After the var cycle, and for no reason other than that's when I got my hands on it, I started a 2wk cycle of cyx-3.  For my next cycle which begins in late October I am going to run 10mg/daily of winny.  As for the gym, I do 30-45mins of cardio daily and every other day I have been strength training.  I do not have proper calipers, but doing some home tests for body fat I'd say I am between 13-18%.  And now my weight fluctuates between 140-145lbs.
	I will add pictures soon, I go on this site from my computer not my phone and need to sync them in order to add pics to my journal; however, as you can imagine with a new born and a large family I am one busy girl!!   Stay tuned for pics and I look forward to getting advice as well as CONSTRUCTIVE critisism 

	Cheers!
	The Mrs


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 24, 2017)

Cheers, Mrs! Congrats on the new addition and on the consistent training! As many here will tell ye, its all about diet. Are ye tracking yer TDEE? Using a program like MyFitnessPal? Easiest way to recomp (without the winny) is just a mild caloric deficit and consistent training. Winny too can be hard on the hairline - ye take that into consideration? - as well as the liver (in oral format which is what I'm assuming yer speaking of). 

With a family and life commitments, ye sure ye need another variable to keep track of in yer life aside from diet & training? Have a think - not saying don't run it, but know that ye can get good results without it and without the sides too.

- Savage


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 24, 2017)

Congrats on the new little one.  Keep us posted on the progress.  You got this.


----------



## Muffy (Aug 25, 2017)

Woohoo!  Another female!  Love the Avi by the way...cool..im under construction too!


----------



## ccpro (Aug 25, 2017)

Congrats on all fronts....you'll be an inspiration to many...including me.  Stay the course.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 25, 2017)

Congrats on the new addition to your family!! Looking forward to watching your progress!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks for creating a log. It should be a good one to watch. And yes, congratulations.  13 - 18% BF is a decent difference but either way those are good stats for a woman. You are doing something right. And At a bw of around 140-145? I'm guessing you must be at least 5'7 or taller.  Some girls want to be skinny, you want to be strong. It appears you're well on your way.


----------



## NoQuarter (Aug 26, 2017)

Congratulations on the new one.  I do have one question, since I personally have never breast fed, does anything your taking get passed on to the youngster?


----------



## The.Mrs (Sep 13, 2017)

NoQuarter said:


> Congratulations on the new one.  I do have one question, since I personally have never breast fed, does anything your taking get passed on to the youngster?




Hello, sorry for the delayed response!  I am not breastfeeding as it just doesn't work with my schedule.  We tried but it's a no go so babes won't be getting anything passed on to him


----------



## The.Mrs (Sep 13, 2017)

Having issues uploading pics :/  I'm sure I'll figure it out but barely have the time to! and I know, I know; "pics or it didn't happen"  bare with me


----------



## NamanNaha (Sep 20, 2017)

Congrats! You have a nice history. Can't wait to see your evolving.


----------



## The.Mrs (Jul 2, 2018)

It’s been a minute but I am back! I have reached my goal weight! And have set a new goal! Once junior has his nap I will get back on and explain my journey since I’ve been gone and how my husband has helped me more than anything to achieve my goals!! Talk soon x


----------

